# #5 of 6 carved crow call in the making...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 13, 2016)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9141_zps4hhgcqxd.jpg
Well, been stuck inside due to weather...so I started carving #5 of 6 in the carved crow call series...this one is already spoken for (and paid for) from a friend in Illinois...older folk style crow with corn in its mouth...carved from Black Locust...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice! But why would you want to call crows?


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2016)

Having #3 of this small series of 6 carved crow calls on prominent display on a shelf in my office, I know this one is going to be amazing too. Pappy's got a great artistic eye and attention to detail to his work! The updates on this one will be fun to watch.  I think I've picked mine up just about every day to admire it and the craftsmanship...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 14, 2016)

@Jim Beam You call crows so you can blast them with shotguns. We used to hang decoys then play my Johnny Stewart game caller with a "baby crow in distress" tape. Once a group of them came, they wouldn't hardly leave even though we were shooting them down. Crows are vermin, but are now protected because they are related to ravens. What a stretch! Used to be open season but now it's anytime except when they are breeding. Mar.-Aug. or something like that. Last one I shot was with my .223 at 247 yds. My best rifle shot ever. Gary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 14, 2016)

In addition to hunting them, they can be used to locate turkeys as well. They don't work everywhere, but where they do, they'll make a gobbler on the roost gobble so you can locate him. @Jim Beam


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 14, 2016)

Now thats just absolutly NEAT !


----------



## Mabren2 (Jan 14, 2016)

I love these, and I enjoy seeing all of your work! Great job!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 14, 2016)

Ingeniously creative! Can foresee possible carvings for other heads for calls. Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 14, 2016)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_9152_zpsklmlfeq4.jpg
this is what I completed last night, I have to work on the corn a little more, but I am looking for a folk art scheme on the last two calls...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

